
Handling numerical input in mobile web apps or “A sad tale of two keyboards” - cleverjake
http://mir.aculo.us/2013/08/30/handling-numerical-input-in-mobile-web-apps-or-a-sad-tale-of-two-keyboards/
======
cbhl
And even though you think you can type "15m" using the iPhone, as per the
HTML5 spec, it will validate the field and prevent you from submitting the
field if the result isn't a floating point number(!).

